# Coming to end of fixed term



## albob (18 Apr 2008)

Following on from the TSB announcment today about their rates, I was wondering if, when my fixed term comes to an end, do I then have to switch to the current "new" mortgage application rates? Would the fact that I have 3 years payments help negotiate a better rate?
Thanks


----------



## irishlinks (19 Apr 2008)

You can stay with PTSB (I assume from your post thet you are with them) - you would probably be best to go on their tracker rate rather than the "standard variable". There is nothing to stop you going to another lender if there are better rates on offer.


----------



## not_a_clue (19 Apr 2008)

you will have to accept one of their rates or go elsewhere (ie: move your mortgage) but most banks are pushing up their rates so it might not make sense to do that either, call your lender and ask them what they think.


----------



## Shark Trager (20 Apr 2008)

See what your Bank has to offer,but be aware Banks now want to do away with tracker mortages all together due to the credit cruch they offer them no flexibility to increase existing trackers unlike the old variable rate,try and get a good rate on a tracker and hang on to it.


----------

